# Applecare or square trade?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

buying my iphone next week should I go with squaretrade as the warranty or applecare


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Squaretrade (with ADW) if you think you're more likely to damage it than suffer a failure, nothing otherwise.  I didn't get either when purchasing my iPhone 3G or my wife's, so effectively 70% of my impending upgrade to the iPhone 4/HD is already paid for with "money in the bank".

Extended warranties are a great deal....for the people who sell them.  You get a 1-year warranty with the device, so Applecare is a 1-year warranty for $70.  But if your phone dies after a year, you can replace it for $100 anyway, so worst case you're out $30.  But it's far more likely that you'll simply be ahead by the $70.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to move this over to the Apple area since other people might be interested in the info...

L


----------

